# Down goes Speights



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Out 6-8 weeks with a ligament tear. Just ****in great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ouch. He was playing really well for them.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****in sucks. I wanted to see him earn a starting spot this year, but hopefully this is isn't something that will effect him long term. Do you know where did he tear the ligament? Ankle or knee??


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MCL


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The thing is, he was their best frontcourt player and getting more minutes than Brand, who's been terrible. And while Thad Young getting more PF minutes will help him offensively, I don't think that it's what's needed for them to succeed long-term, unless he's going to be a permanent 6th man. The entire team is a mess, and they can't even blow it up.


----------

